# Acer Aspire M3970



## M107A1

Hi. I need some advice about this case. I want to take the motherboard and CPU out of the case. But the left side panel and top panel are 1 piece. I don't know what to do to take the panel out so I can get the CPU bracket out


----------



## M107A1

And the hard drive


----------



## DrSheldonCooper

Can you upload a picture of the case? Just so we can get an idea of what we're looking at here.


----------



## Tyree

Have you looked at the Owner's manual? If you don't have one you can download it here: Acer Support: AspireM3970*Acer Aspire M3970 Desktop Series


----------



## Redlyne

I, too, have an Acer Aspire M3970 and I want to add a second optical drive, which the chasis will support. Unfortunately, Acer has made it virtually impossible to disassemble this case. Any optical drive, including the factory installed one, must come in or out of the front. That requires removing the front plastic bezel and the left side of the case. Easy on every other computer I've ever worked on, impossible on this one. Has anyone ever sucessfully done this, and if so, could you be so kind as to pass the tricks I need to know to do this? Acer is of no help, and I can locate no posts anywhere that is of any help. I know there are plastic tabs that must be released to remove the front panel, but how in the heck to you get to those on the left side when the left panel is not removable? Any help much appreciated. Best, Redlyne


----------



## makinu1der2

Check to see if the left panel is removable.

Take a look at the Service guide below.

Acer Aspire M3970 | Acer Aspire M3970 Service Guide


----------



## willieK

There is no mention of the left panel being removed in the manual, you have to remove all componenets from the chassis to get access to the yop panel which is connected to the panel behind the MB. It should not be that hard to install a 2nd DVD in a desktop. Going to give it to my grandkids not much use to me, I am really dissapointed in Acer, nice look, not functional, don't bother


----------

